# Skye and Pazu say Merry Christmas!



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:angel :Angel Merry Christmas from Pazu and Skye! May you be blessed this holiday season. Thank you for a year of support- last year was a nightmare, and this Christmas was joy filled, especially for our son, Nick. 
I am grateful for all of you kind folks. :xmasstree:heart

Pazu wouldn't sit still, lol.

Nick smothers Skye with love


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

What beautiful kitties! I especially love the photo with your adorable son.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

cute kitties


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you! I realized today that I was holding my breath until we made it till Christmas morning without a sick/dying cat. Last year Teddy was already in the ER vets and we were about to lose him to FIP. 
Seeing Skye and my son opening gifts together was so heartwarming. I am grateful his kitty was able to be here for him this Christmas. Pazu is a hoot to watch, but he is not bonded with Nick like Skye. 
I've been emotional, missing my lost Teddy kitten, but relishing the joy of Christmas even through painful memories.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
It is indeed a Precious sight to see Nick and Skye together! 
And Pazu has added much needed happiness with his antics and Cuteness! 
Blessing to you and your family!
Merry Christmas! 
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Such beautiful kitties you have!  Merry Xmas to you and yours!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh Speechie... my heart just fills with happiness seeing Skye so content, and seeing how happy your son is with him! <3 I can remember last year all too well... we all felt the heartache as it unfolded... I would do anything to have Teddy here with you still, happy and healthy... but Skye has been your angel that Teddy sent to you for your family, especially your adorable son. I'm so happy they've bonded... that picture of them is too precious for words. Merry, merry Christmas to you and your family! (and seriously, is it even possible for a cat to be any cuter?! Skye is such a gorgeous kitty!)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just wonderful. You and your family deserved a joyful Christmas, happy for you.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that you had a wonderful Christmas with your family and cats! Skye and Nick look so happy and content together! 

RIP little Teddy....I hope you are at the Bridge looking down with a smile on your face!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Speechie. I am so glad you had a lovely Christmas. I love the two photos of your son with Skye. I am sure Teddy was happy to feel the love around including that for him as well.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

:angelSpeechie, such wonderful pictures....Love the one with Nick and Skye...so much love in their eyes and actions....
remembering last year with you...Skye is definitely and angel from heaven...


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, and some much deserved happiness for everyone! Happy to see how well everything is going!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! It was such a lovely peaceful day, and I felt blessed!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How beautiful Skye has become! I remember when you first brought him home! Yes, such a tough year but we made it through it and the joy was given to us to help us get through the sadness of loosing Teddy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that Skye has brought such happiness, especially after the sadness at this time last year. He and Nick certainly seem to have a very special bond. The pics of them together are so sweet - although the first also made me laugh - Skye looks as big as Nick! And that feisty little Pazu is so cute!


----------

